# Lucifer



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Synopsis: Lucifer Morningstar - retired from Hell and now a night-club owner in Los Angeles - decides to help an L.A. cop solve crimes.

The first episode was enjoyable, with a good mix of drama and comedy. Tom Ellis plays a likeable Lucifer, although at times he was a bit too chatty. Immune to his naughty charms, Lauren German's appropriately-tough cop is a good foil. And Scarlett Estevez - the cop's daughter - was cute and saccharine-free. I'm curious to see how this show progresses.

Lucifer at IMDB | Lucifer at Wiki


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Episode 2 was alright. The pacing was brisk, some of the dialogue was nice and snappy, and I'm a bit more curious to see how the side-story with Amenadiel plays out. But Lucifer's smugness and chattering were, at times, a bit tedious.

That said, I'm looking forward to Episode 3.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I really want to see this show. Looks fun


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I missed it this week,but I does look promising!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

All caught up to episode 5. Still enjoying the show.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Terrific first season, solid finale, looking forward to Season 2!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, saw the title & thought it was about Trump!


----------

